# JOE KURZ hunting pressure?



## meatcleaver9 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im trying to find out how much hunting pressure there is at Joe Kurz WMA during the 1st week of bow season. Ive never been there but Im thinking about a trip during opening week. I also wanted to know what kind of terrain it is. Any tips or advice would be appreciated. thanks everyone.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 31, 2009)

plenty of room and plenty of habitat...and plenty of good spots you can slip in a jon boat or canoe...


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been there in the past and I can't remember the name of the road, but its the first on the left after you pass the check station..down that road there is a old house on the left..I have seen 6 trucks there before on openin mornin..i normally wait til the middle of the week after opening day...everyone I talk to is like "yeah we gone go out to Joe Kurz and scout this wknd, you comin?" and I always decline cause I know there is alot of pressure opening mornin. I have been walked in on many times at prime time....


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 1, 2009)

*Jk*

Hunted there the 1st day it was opened to the public....There were 257 hunters signed in.....I seen 18 deer and no hunters.....One of the Best places in the state to hunt and its public land........Put your time in scouting and you want have to worry about other hunters......Fact is theres alot of lazy people on public land.........Good luck


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 1, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> I have been there in the past and I can't remember the name of the road, but its the first on the left after you pass the check station..down that road there is a old house on the left..I have seen 6 trucks there before on openin mornin..i normally wait til the middle of the week after opening day...everyone I talk to is like "yeah we gone go out to Joe Kurz and scout this wknd, you comin?" and I always decline cause I know there is alot of pressure opening mornin. I have been walked in on many times at prime time....


Gonna be 7 there next saturday..lol


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 2, 2009)

Dehunt said:


> Hunted there the 1st day it was opened to the public....There were 257 hunters signed in.....I seen 18 deer and no hunters.....One of the Best places in the state to hunt and its public land........Put your time in scouting and you want have to worry about other hunters......Fact is theres alot of lazy people on public land.........Good luck



X2 most people won't walk far enough to see any deer, there are some good spots if you want it bad enough.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)

No it aint real crowded..I hit the lodge rd..Never anybody over there much..Lots of land and big bucks back in there also


----------



## whitworth (Sep 3, 2009)

*That Depends . . .*

if they post those signs.

"Rattlesnakes in this immediate area."

 Country Club and some country boys, do not like those signs at all.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 3, 2009)

I plan on scouting in the a.m and depending on what i find i might hunt it opening day.


----------



## buckshed (Sep 5, 2009)

opening day stay in stand late and near nasty cover, get ready for action when mass exodus occurs.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anybody know anything about the 4 pointer that was signed out?


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if that was a joke as it was signed "Billy" and it supposedly weighed 210#???


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 15, 2009)

If he had 16" main beams he was legal.


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 15, 2009)

BASS1FUN said:


> If he had 16" main beams he was legal.



Understood, but it was signed just Billy and the license number appeared phony.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 15, 2009)

BASS1FUN said:


> If he had 16" main beams he was legal.



Yeah I know, thats why I was wondering if anybody saw it or heard about it. If it was a real kill id like to see those pics.


----------



## buckshed (Sep 15, 2009)

has to be a joke. last year someone signed out something rediculously similar. his address was something like 1234 pennington rd. someone thinks they are a comedian.


----------



## JBird227 (Sep 16, 2009)

Some people need to grow up


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes every year someone always does that....Even at West Point wma..........I wish people also respected the land more.....Like no trash,dont shoot signs,and respect others..........


----------



## tony32 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey flathead-hunter i to hunt that spot at kurz ........and live in miler and have the availibility to hunt during the week we should hook up


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hunt JK*

Anybody hunted here lately? Going over this weekend to hunt......Any info would help........Thanks


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck dehunt! I'm not gonna be able to hunt it unless i can get down there during the november archery hunt.


----------



## Dehunt (Sep 27, 2009)

*Jk*

Well I went and man was it hot!!!!!!!!The deer have been hunted hard this year.The weather has been to hot and wet........Seen deer between 5:30am/6:30am...1:30pm/2:50pm....8:15pm/9:00pm.......Good luck to the Quota hunt guys and gals.....You may need it..........


----------

